# Common House Plants and Bettas??



## stokely (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm new to betta-ownership and I have a question... Now I'm sure everyone has seen the 'War-and-Peace' Betta and Peace Lilly plant set up, where the Peace Lilly roots into the Betta's water. Is that safe for the fish?? Would rooting a philodendron be poisonous to my Bettas?? I would love to be able to root something since I don't have real plants in my fish tanks (yet). PLEASE LET ME KNOW SO I DON'T END UP KILLING MY PRETTY FISHIES :neutral:


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it's perfectly fine. I have roots (of both those plants) in 2 of my tanks and the fish are ok.
10 gal (you can see the root system in the back right of the tank)









1 gal


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had bamboo in my one-gallon for about a year, lots and lots of roots, not a problem with the betta. As far as the specific plants you mentioned, I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## stokely (Feb 25, 2011)

Alrighty then, thanks guys!! I was worried the philodendron would poison the fish but since yours are still alive I'm willing to try it ^_^


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh definitely, and when I had the boys in separate tanks, the bamboo was in each of them at least once, and there were no ill side effects. Good luck!


----------

